# Problem when i use wpa_cli command

## Fulgurance

Hello, finally my PC come back to SAV and I remade my complete installation of gentoo and I encounter a problem when I want to connect in wifi with wpa_cli:

```
wpa_cli

wpa_cli v2.6

Copyright (c) 2004-2016, Jouni Malinen <j@w1.fi> and contributors

This software may be distributed under the terms of the BSD license.

See README for more details.

Interactive mode

Could not connect to wpa_supplicant: (nil) - re-trying

```

----------

## khayyam

Fulgurance ...

for wpa_cli to function there has to be a running wpa_supplicant, and the user has to be able to access the wpa_supplicant 'ctrl_interface', for this you need the following in wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
ctrl_interface=DIR=/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel
```

This will allow users in the 'wheel' group to access ctrl_interface.

Though I can't see from the above who is running wpa_cli I am assuming the user either isn't in the group specified, or GROUP isn't defined, if this isn't the case then it may be that wpa_supplicant isn't configured correctly (ie, the '-i<interface>, or '-D<driver>') so you should provide details of that confguration. 

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## Fulgurance

I did that but no change 

----------

## khayyam

 *Fulgurance wrote:*   

> I did that but no change 

 

Fulgurance ... in which case you'll have to do as I suggested, and provide the configuration (ie, /etc/conf.d/wpa_supplicant or whatever parameters your passing to wpa_supplicant, and various other information relating to your wireless device/driver)

```
# lspci -nnkv | awk -v RS= '/(Ether|Network|802.11)/{print $0 "\n"}'

# egrep '(WEXT|(MAC|CFG|NL)80211)' /usr/src/linux/.config

# modinfo <your_wireless_driver>

# dmesg | grep -i firmware
```

You can also run wpa_supplicant in 'debug' mode, and provide (via pastebin) the log:

```
# wpa_supplicant -B -i<wireless_interface> -Dnl80211 -dd -f /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log 

# su - <username>

$ wpa_cli -i<interface_name> status

$ wgetpaste /var/log/wpa_supplicant.log
```

best ... khay

----------

## Fulgurance

Sorry but I completely forgot to answer xD

I am busy right now, I take an apartment and I have plenty of things to do

```
(chroot) livecd / # lspci -nnkv | awk -v RS= '/(Ether|Network|802.11)/{print $0 "\n"}' 

lspci: Unable to load libkmod resources: error -12

3d:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Qualcomm Atheros Device [1969:e0a1] (rev 10)

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Device [1462:11ac]

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 133

        Memory at df400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

        I/O ports at d000 [size=128]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [58] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [c0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/16 Maskable+ 64bit+

        Capabilities: [d8] MSI-X: Enable- Count=16 Masked-

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [180] Device Serial Number ff-80-14-e2-4c-cc-6a-ff

        Kernel driver in use: alx

3e:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Qualcomm Atheros QCA6174 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter [168c:003e] (rev 32)

        Subsystem: Bigfoot Networks, Inc. QCA6174 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter [1a56:1535]

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 130

        Memory at df200000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2M]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/8 Maskable+ 64bit-

        Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [148] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [168] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

        Capabilities: [178] Latency Tolerance Reporting

        Capabilities: [180] L1 PM Substates

        Kernel driver in use: ath10k_pci
```

```
(chroot) livecd / # egrep '(WEXT|(MAC|CFG|NL)80211)' /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

# CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_CRDA_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_VHT is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESSAGE_TRACING is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_STA_HASH_MAX_SIZE=0

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

```

```
(chroot) livecd / # dmesg | grep -i firmware

[    0.105707] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

[    1.812272] psmouse serio1: elantech: assuming hardware version 4 (with firmware version 0x4a5f01)

[   10.206100] Bluetooth: hci0: QCA: patch rome 0x302 build 0x138, firmware rome 0x302 build 0x111

[   10.329508] ath10k_pci 0000:3e:00.0: Direct firmware load for ath10k/cal-pci-0000:3e:00.0.bin failed with error -2

[   70.330773] ath10k_pci 0000:3e:00.0: Direct firmware load for ath10k/QCA6174/hw3.0/firmware-5.bin failed with error -2

[  130.330734] ath10k_pci 0000:3e:00.0: could not fetch firmware file 'ath10k/QCA6174/hw3.0/firmware-5.bin': -11

[  130.406585] ath10k_pci 0000:3e:00.0: firmware ver WLAN.RM.2.0-00180-QCARMSWPZ-1 api 4 features wowlan,ignore-otp,no-4addr-pad crc32 75dee6c5

```

----------

## khayyam

 *Fulgurance wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [   10.329508] ath10k_pci 0000:3e:00.0: Direct firmware load for ath10k/cal-pci-0000:3e:00.0.bin failed with error -2
> 
> ...

 

Fulgurance ... there is your problem, I'm not sure what the error codes mean but it looks as though you're either missing firmware or the driver is builtin (=y) and no CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE is used. If the later then either add the firmware to the kernel or build as a module (=m).

HTH & best ... khay

----------

## Hu

Based on the source of that driver, it looks like those are standard errno codes, albeit following the kernel's quirky pattern of negation.  If so, then -2 is ENOENT (No such file or directory) and -11 is EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable).

----------

## Fulgurance

I already had this problem under archlinux, they are missing drivers for the QCA6174 (Qualcom Atheros), but normally the wifi worked anyway!

----------

